# Healthcare insurance



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

What is the most reasonable healthcare coverage?


----------



## neddie (Jun 11, 2012)

... i am also interested in the question you pose but maybe you should expand on your definition of 'reasonable'.

Just in the last couple of days i had reason to e-mail two companies, Sanitas and ASSSA for information. I was most surprised to get a reply from each of them in less than 24hrs  which was reassuring as a first step !! With Sanitas i had filled in a questionnaire asking for a quote for a 'middle of the road policy'.... compared to prices in the USA and taking my age into consideration, i considered the price most reasonable. With ASSSA i did the online questionnaire and got an immediate quote which i also considered reasonable. In the US one cannot get private health insurance once one gets to the young age of 65. While on the ASSSA site i noticed that they did not have facilities in Andalucia and so i wanted to make sure of the info.........the mail reply from them said that they were going to open up in Andalucia from around mid 2013.

While on the subject of medical, i would appreciate comments on the quality of both private medical and dental.......preferably around Andalucia.......say Cadiz, Jerez de la Frontera and Malaga


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Hell Neddie, as usual, I didn't read most of your tread. I just received a quote from Santias as well which was reasonable. A friend of mine in Jaca referred us to Adelsas and I discovered FIATC on my own. The unfortunate thing right now is that my Spanish is intermediate and I need to use a translator ap to translate from my IPad. My computer has been shipped to Jaca.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Elyles said:


> Hell Neddie, as usual, I didn't read most of your tread. I just received a quote from Santias as well which was reasonable. A friend of mine in Jaca referred us to Adelsas and I discovered FIATC on my own. The unfortunate thing right now is that my Spanish is intermediate and I need to use a translator ap to translate from my IPad. My computer has been shipped to Jaca.


Sanitas site can be changed to English, and also when you ring them they have spanish speaking support and help. I used them, and they were very good


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

I just received a letter from FIATC that their policy requires NIE numbers to insure. Does anyone know how to get ahold of Adelsas? My wife is possession of a letter stating she is entitled to German citizenship and we have initiated the process for NIE. She will have the EU passport in a couple of weeks. What a trip.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Elyles said:


> I just received a letter from FIATC that their policy requires NIE numbers to insure. Does anyone know how to get ahold of Adelsas? My wife is possession of a letter stating she is entitled to German citizenship and we have initiated the process for NIE. She will have the EU passport in a couple of weeks. What a trip.


do you mean Adeslas?

https://www.adeslassegurcaixa.es/es-es/Productos/Paginas/Particulares.aspx


----------

